# Neanderthals - Cain's Descendants?



## EuphratesRiver (Aug 9, 2020)

I am sure we all agree that any so called "early hominid species" were no more different than modern humans today, including the Neanderthals; that all of mankind migrated out of West Asia, not East Africa; that we all are the same _kind_, of _one race_, and that whatever main differences we have are all attributed to our physical phenotype; that Genesis is accurately historical and literal when it comes to the accounts and records of real people that lived in real places in an existed period of time. 

So let's talk about some things that aren't often discussed, like the so-called "archaic humans" who supposedly split from modern-humans and migrated out of Africa between 300,000-800,000 years ago, according to the secular scientific community and their studies, and later interbred with another migration group who currently constitute the current population of Eurasia. There was apparently "other" hominid species such as Denisovans that supposedly interbred with the aforementioned groups. They say that most people of non-African descent today carry on average between 1-2% of Neanderthal DNA, with some as high as 4%, but recent studies have discovered a surprising amount in modern-day Africans, questioning the whole theory about who the Neanderthals were in the first place. Obviously, they were not as primitive as some people make out to be. They were found with jewelry, weapons, and pigment residue, and they ritually buried their dead, showing a glimpse of how sophisticated these people were. 

In reading _Answers In Genesis_, I saw an article that suggested that they were a post-flood population, but my theory was that they were possibly a pre-flood lineage from possibly Cain or Seth's other siblings. I read several other articles, from other places, that no one carries their Y-chromosome or mitochondrial DNA today. This means they have no direct patrilineal/matrilineal ancestry to the Neanderthals, giving rise to some questions about their existence in a post-Babel timeline. It would seem most probable that they were alive during the pre-flood generation, but this would also suggest that they were some of the earliest migrant groups long before the Tower of Babel in parts of central and southern Europe, as well as parts of Asia. But, even though Scripture doesn't directly mention them and their migration, it does mention the fact that people lived for more than half a millennium (Adam - 930 years old) before the flood occurred. This is more than enough time for these descendants of Adam to travel quite far from Mesopotamia. Also, if we share as small as 1-2% of their DNA, this may suggest they belonged to a very distant and removed branch of the family tree, possibly those who did not survive through Seth's lineage in Noah. They were possibly cousins of some considerable degree to Noah, and the fact that most people living today are Noah's posterity show this distant relation to this "archaic hominid species" in some measure.

I also read in another article somewhere on _Answers in Genesis_ that their bone structure were shown to be age-worn, possibly giving rise to the theory that these individuals lived quite old, but since I can't find that article anywhere, I'll leave it at that.

What are your thoughts? I know it is speculation, but with what they throwing at us, I want to look at it through biblical lens in ways to explain the possibility of "why."


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 9, 2020)

Depends on how you view the flood, I suppose. Wouldn't all remains be lost?

That article you read, I think, upends the entire narrative that Neanderthals are different from humans yet, could mingle, even in an evolutionary perspective. I don't buy that the DNA came from Europeans traveling back to Africa. As a result, I still view Neanderthals as those after the flood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Aug 9, 2020)

I've long thought that these were the Neanderthals since recent scholarship indicates cross breeding with humans

" The *Nephilim* were in the earth in those days, and also after that, when the sons of God came in unto the daughters of men, and they bore children to them; the same were the mighty men that were of old, the men of renown. "


----------



## EuphratesRiver (Aug 9, 2020)

arapahoepark said:


> Depends on how you view the flood, I suppose. Wouldn't all remains be lost?
> 
> That article you read, I think, upends the entire narrative that Neanderthals are different from humans yet, could mingle, even in an evolutionary perspective. I don't buy that the DNA came from Europeans traveling back to Africa. As a result, I still view Neanderthals as those after the flood.



I guess that's true, if the flood destroyed and purged the earth of everything, what would remain?


----------



## EuphratesRiver (Aug 9, 2020)

Edward said:


> I've long thought that these were the Neanderthals since recent scholarship indicates cross breeding with humans
> 
> " The *Nephilim* were in the earth in those days, and also after that, when the sons of God came in unto the daughters of men, and they bore children to them; the same were the mighty men that were of old, the men of renown. "



Interesting! Who do you think the sons of God were (just curious)? I've always seen them as the godly posterity of Seth.


----------

